
Robinhood upstarts who ambushed the financial establishment - vijayr02
https://www.ft.com/content/c3ed6758-e51c-48b1-b6a6-a17ccb265b28
======
vijayr02
Non paywall link: [http://archive.is/ImwA2](http://archive.is/ImwA2)

